
Ask HN: How can I improve my resume? - __KnighT__
I&#x27;m graduating in May and have started the job hunt now. Here&#x27;s my current resume:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;postimg.org&#x2F;image&#x2F;kw4ozymup&#x2F;<p>What can I do to improve it? I&#x27;m worried that it might be too long and wordy, but at the same time I don&#x27;t want to skip any important details.
Thanks!
======
chadkruse
Good start. Couple of quick thoughts:

I agree with others the look and feel can be improved. A great solution to
that problem is the open source project JSONResume [0] and its brother-from-
another-mother HackMyResume [1].

The exercise of entering your information as structured data may be beneficial
in itself (both projects run off a JSON file), as the schema forces you to
adopt generally accepted best practices (e.g. each job should contain a short
intro summary with a few bullet points to showcase
accomplishments/highlights). The primary benefit is it gives you access to
dozens of well designed templates, many geared towards recent CS grads.

Good luck!

[0] [http://jsonresume.org/](http://jsonresume.org/)

[1]
[https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume](https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume)

------
pattu777
You have a very good profile. But the look and feel of your resume can be
improved. I do have some suggestions.

1\. Remove the objective section.

2\. Remove unnecessary new lines and spaces.

3\. Make the education section short. I don't think you need to add specific
topics that you read in your courses.

4\. List what you did on your job and projects as bullet points instead of a
paragraph.

5\. Create a Github account and upload your code there. Then provide a link to
your Github account in your resume.

6\. Create a Linkedin account and add it to your resume.

7\. I always add a Hobbies section. Not sure if it's necessary or not.

8\. Also if you have a personal website, add it to your resume.

I would suggest you to use any sample CV template. Take a look at
[http://www.careercup.com/resume](http://www.careercup.com/resume). Hope it
helps.

~~~
zhte415
> 2\. Remove unnecessary new lines and spaces.

Add new lines and spaces. A cramped wall-of-text is the last thing someone
needs when reading a CV.

~~~
pattu777
You are right. But I meant restructure it to make it look simple and clean.

------
mhuangw
I'd remove the objective and references sections. Those tend to be unnecessary
on modern resumes. You can then move your school and degree information down
to the education section.

I also prefer bullets for project / job descriptions. People are only going to
skim over the content, so detailed paragraphs aren't ideal.

Do you have a GitHub? It can be helpful to link to your profile if you have
any projects or open-source contributions. I landed my current internship as a
result of having code posted online for people to look at.

------
orionblastar
You forgot to list your skills that you used to make those projects. What
languages and technologies you use, did you work in a team did you manage any
people on a team?

You resume is still a bit short.

You might also want to create a Linkedin profile and link to it in your
resume. Get some friends to endorse you on skills so you get credit for them.

------
Simorgh
Hi, I think your resume is fairly strong. You seem to have the right
structure.

The thing to remember is that recruiters typically spend about 6 seconds on a
resume. And this I hear from recruiters.

The objective section is crucial by the way, and can be improved by succinctly
summarising your past. It is often the only thing that will be read.

You should prepare a tailor-made resume for each application, with the name of
the job title you are applying for, in each application. This creates a level
of personalisation that will put you ahead of other applicants.

If you want more help I'd get the book, 'Great Answers to Tough Interview
Questions' by Martin Yate. In part, it describes how to sculpt your resume.
Everyone I know who got that book got multiple job offers, and no, I'm not an
affiliate for the book!

------
orange_county
Please use a different image hosting site. Preferably one without ads. This
one kept giving me pop ups on mobile.

Get rid of objective, it is unnecessary.

~~~
__KnighT__
I'm sorry about that -- Imgur wasn't accepting uploads.

